# Please encourage me :(



## heather (May 13, 2002)

We never were able to get going again after the Christmas break -
We were sick for 2 weeks & then gradually started little by little again, but now we are at a stand still again -
Neither of us (dd or me) can get excited about schooling -
Is it the winter blues??

Just tell me that I will be able to get my rear end in gear this coming week -
Just tell me that we will be excited about it again -
Just tell me I'm not the only one that has faced this in the 1st year -
Just tell me everything will be alright -

Sound like a Hallmark commercial yet??


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Everything will be alright. When we grind to a standstill, the first thing I do is clean the house. Once it is clean, I get out my tm & redo everything starting fresh from where we are, no catching up. Then the first day we get up on time (going to bed on time the night before helps with this) and we start with our favorite subject. This usually restarts us. 

It will get better.


----------



## Blessed Mommy (May 7, 2007)

I agree with Cheryl clean the house. Then, do something to rejuvenate yourself. Take a break and go see a friend. Do something you have not done in a long time. Get away; take a walk.

Brainstorm something new and exciting to do. Once you are excited about learning, your children will pick up on that at get excited too.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

Some people do school 7 weeks on and 3 weeks off year round. No worries... You'll get it done.  Do something that makes you feel productive an positive, and then try again.  

Cindyc.


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

It does get better.
You will get yourself in gear. If not this week, then the next.
We've all been there (some of us kind of live there most of the time)
It's the time of year.

I love Cheryl's idea about redoing your schedule to eliminate the "oh-no-we're-so-behind syndrome. I've got to try that - today. When I scheduled my year, I didn't leave ANY wiggle room and we're paying for it with an over loaded schedule.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

This is a common theme this time of year for homeschooling families. My best advice is simply to relax. Whatever you're doing, is something. 

I'd also like to point out that it takes 21 days to make something habit -- and 14 to break a habit -- just about the time we all tend to take off each Christmas holiday. No wonder the "I just can't get back into it" theme is so common this time of year 

You're giving your child a great gift by being at home with them, teaching them there. Do some fun activities, go on a field trip, spend a few days poking around the library -- it'll come back, I promise


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

thanks everyone

It's always a challenge for me to not think of 'school' as 'book work'

even though we are behind on our 'book work', we have been cooking, reading, visiting friends, playing in the snow, etc.....

all is not lost!

Friday we went on a field trip to a glass blowing center - I hadn't been out of the house in a while & it was nice to see other homeschool families

Last night I pulled out the sleeper couch in front of the woodstove & we all snuggled in & read books
We read on in our Little House series, we read a small biography about Beethoven & read in our nature reader

So, I guess I'm doing fine - again, I just struggle with the 'book work'
For instance, I'm way behind on the math workbook pages, but dd is getting bored with those, so I've decided we're going to do some things on the chalkboard, use game pieces, do things orally, etc.....

Thanks everyone!

Last night on the radio I heard Gloria Gaynor......I WILL SURVIVE!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

trip is in order. Just a field trip kind of thing. Look around and see what there is to go and see at this time of year - a museum, discovery center, etc. While there, find something that interests DD and go from there building on that interest. Check on movies online if going isn't an option for you. Find an animal, a period of history, a book, cooking recipe, craft project, sewing, whatever. 

Basically, this is taking time off and doing a short unit study that interests DD. 

This plan never fails me. I don't know what age DD is. My DD is 7, so easily finds interesting things to do. Example: Last week, he decided he wanted to watch some butterflies hatch. So I ordered one of those kits so we can set it up and watch the caterpillars turn to butterflies. He is figuring out what to put inside to help the caterpillars, make it interesting to look at, etc. Until the kit comes there is a bit to discuss - that always gets him going and makes the other school work much easier to get finished too. We even made his spelling words have to deal with caterpillars/butterflies. He is planning the flowers to grow for the b-flies afterwards. We can start those seeds soon too even though the kit can't ship for a while. 

Good luck!


----------



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't think I have ever posted here but just had to thank everyone for this one. This is our first year homeschooling and have found we are in just this kind of funk. Decided to clean today and am thinking we will redecorate the classroom with some new artwork or something to help us get back on track. It's nice to know, we aren't the only ones!!!

Thanks for starting this one!


----------



## Mrs_stuart (Dec 24, 2003)

We usually dont do any "traditional" desk work from Thanksgiving till the new year...we only read and do home stuff...
We usually start back slow with educational movies and stuff. 
We havent been working hard cause it is so hard to get "moving" again, but the movies are a great way. We have been learning about the space program and rockets... google teach with movies and see some of the things they offer...they have some free examples too. 

Personally I think you can get to burned out and it is good to slow down and remember why you do it in the first place so I wouldnt' worry to much.

Belinda


----------

